# Radio Show



## tom_in_orl

I am going to be on 740 AM from 5 am - 7 am tomorrow, Saturday. The show is BooDreaux's BoonDoques, Florida Fishing and Hunting Adventures. I have no agenda just going to talk about fishing, fishing forums, conservation and anything else that comes up. I usually listen to this show as I am driving out to go fishing on Saturday mornings. Check it out if you are up that early.


----------



## tom_in_orl

This is right now. I am in the studio till 7 AM.


----------



## tom_in_orl

Big thanks to Tom_C for calling in early!


----------



## Tom_C

Great show, I learn alot about the Econ.  
Thanks for mentioning TSG Jack Plate,  http://tsgcustom.com/default.aspx had 37 hits in the next hour.


----------



## tom_in_orl

You were on around 5:15 in the morning. By 6:30 the phones were full. I bet if you were on later that would have been 200+ hits. I am glad you called in. It set the foundation for a lot of the shows callers. I was as suprised as you when everyone wanted to talk about the Econ. 

I am playing around with some Internet streaming audio software right now. I may be able to make the show available for reply today. I will let everyone know soon.


----------



## orlgheenoer

sorry i missed it.


----------



## Big_Fish

Celebrities in our midst :


----------



## inboardgheenoeguy

i wish i would have rememberd i would have called in.!


----------



## BooDreaux

> Celebrities in our midst :



Not me, the celebrities are the callers! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## brew1891

i listened on the way over to oak chill but i was a little late in waking up so i missed TomC calling in. Great show!


----------



## tom_in_orl

*UPDATE: I have built a streaming media server. This is very much a beta test project. If you would like to listen to the show you can access it with WINAMP and go to http://67.8.210.176:8000 

This is a steaming server so you may start listening anywhere in the 2 hours that it ran. It should loop around to the begining when its done. There may be some bugs like a skipping sound as it moves from the 1st to 2nd hour. Let me know if you hear or see any bugs.

You can download WINAMP at http://www.winamp.com/*


----------



## tom_in_orl

I am still working on the shoutcast server. I am having difficulty with network address translation. Not sure where the issue is at but it probably means building a new server with a public address. (Sorry for the geek explanation)

In the meantime you can download mp3 files at:

http://67.8.210.176/msdownloads


----------



## LoneRanger

That is verry cool Tom! and way to go TomC! 


I think it would be REEALY cool to get on the radio like that! 






L.R.


----------



## tom_in_orl

Downloads and Shoutcast are now working!!!!!!!


----------

